# Slingshot Of The Month - May 2013 - Discussion



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Use this thread to discuss the nominations made in the "Slingshot Of The Month - May 2013 - Nominations" thread.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

If i meet a Djinn one day...my wish would be to nominate at least 3 Slingshots...this was an awesome month Guys, i hope no catty will be left behind.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Bob Fionda said:


> I'm still in love with handmade naturals
> 
> since you've seen it still on the tree
> 
> ...


...Oh my God!!! :bonk:

Grazie!!!!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

You need to nominate AnTrax, as I was just about to do so myself!! I did not make this piece, I just received it as a gift.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I edited Lburnetts post, Nathan.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

its an honor to get nominated, but when i see all these slingshots for this month i think, i don't have have a chance! This is fun though isn't it.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

You totally have a chance Gopher! Stop being so modest  your sling is so awesome it's not even funny!


----------

